# WANTED: Aftermarket R34 18" GTR Alloys,tyres



## swb300 (Feb 21, 2019)

Looking for a set of 18" rims for an R34 GTR.
Ideally GT4's, Volk GTC's, BBS, TE37's ect...
Gold or silver 
Thanks


----------

